# Marriott's Club Son Antem



## conshek (Sep 14, 2018)

Has anyone stayed here recently?  I just had a confirmed exchange into this resort on Palma de Mallorca for spring break and I'm debating about keeping it.  It looks like there's nothing around it so our family of 6 would have to rent a van to do anything off the resort.  Has anyone been and can provide advice on the resort and surroundings?


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 15, 2018)

The resort isn't actually in Palma, that's the capital city of the island. The resort is a 20 minute drive from the airport and to make the best use of the location you need to have a car. Mallorca is a fantastic island, we own two weeks there and visit every year, it is our favourite Marriott resort.

What is it that interests you? In fairness every resort we've been to has necessitated the use of a car to explore and do anything off site, presumably you aren't travelling all the way to Mallorca just to lie around the pool all day?

There's lots to recommend, it just depends on the family interests.


----------



## joaneda (Dec 9, 2018)

Hello,  I stayed with my husband and 3 daughters at the Marriott in Majorca and it is one of our most memorable trips and one of our favorite places to stay in the world!  We were there for 3 weeks.  We rented a car since it is very easy and safe driving.  Everyday we would go to a different beach.  The water is so warm and very clear in all the beaches we went to.  The days we didn’t go to the beach we would go to a different market each day.   Some of the tablecloths sold are excellent and all handmade. The girls (teenagers) loved their freedom at the resort and the pools.
You have your own townhouse with a covered car port.  The units were very nicely decorated.  I would highly recommend as a great family vacation!


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 11, 2018)

The OP hasn't returned to acknowledge my reply or enquire any further. I can only assume that they decided not to go for the exchange which would be a shame as it's a fantastic resort on a fantastic island.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 16, 2018)

How do you get to the island of Mallorca? Which city is it best to commute from? Is it better to fly or take the ferry? Are there ferries between the islands for day trips?


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 17, 2018)

TravelTime said:


> How do you get to the island of Mallorca? Which city is it best to commute from? Is it better to fly or take the ferry? Are there ferries between the islands for day trips?



That depends entirely on where you're flying from (you can arrive by ferry but flying is faster and easier). For us, Southampton is the best city to fly from because it's only 15 minutes away but if you're nowhere near Southampton then it's clearly not the best. Mallorca can be reached from many European airports and most of the budget airlines fly there (often seasonal only).

You don't say where you're located but if I assume the US then it would be easy to fly to Madrid or Barcelona and then fly to Palma. Ryanair offers flights starting at £10.  You can take the ferry from Barcelona to Palma but this takes around 7 hours and is more expensive than flying. You could also fly to London or other major European airport and connect from there, it depends on how good a deal you find.

There are ferries between the islands but in my opinion there is so much to see and do in Mallorca there doesn't seem to be much point in trying to fit in the other islands. Mallorca is by far the largest and more interesting island. We've been visiting several times a year for a number of years and still have plenty more to see


----------



## stslc (Feb 8, 2019)

I posted on the Marriott chain as well but thought I may get another audience here as well:

Another Mallorca question: We want to rent nice road bikes to make this a biking holiday and ride several of the popular routes on the island. Does anyone have any experience with a great bike shop on Mallorca they would recommend for rentals? Thanks!


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 9, 2019)

If you're staying at Son Antem you can hire bikes from there. From what I've seen of their collection it's predominantly mountain style bikes rather than road bikes. It's a very popular island for cycling, too popular at times!

I can't offer any advice for rentals elswhere as it's not something I've done.


----------



## conshek (Feb 13, 2019)

Pompey Family said:


> The OP hasn't returned to acknowledge my reply or enquire any further. I can only assume that they decided not to go for the exchange which would be a shame as it's a fantastic resort on a fantastic island.


I apologize for not acknowledging your response.  Our plans ended up changing and we ended up releasing the week for something which may not work out for us now as well.  I have been searching for this resort or a few other Marriott's for something for this summer but I'm assuming they are hard to come by.  Thank you for your response and hopefully we will get another chance to stay there.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 14, 2019)

conshek said:


> I apologize for not acknowledging your response.  Our plans ended up changing and we ended up releasing the week for something which may not work out for us now as well.  I have been searching for this resort or a few other Marriott's for something for this summer but I'm assuming they are hard to come by.  Thank you for your response and hopefully we will get another chance to stay there.



Yes they will be hard to come by. Owner occupancy is very high at Son Antem and I have never seen a summer exchange availability. I'm sure there must be some because there are quite a few summer rentals on offer from Fabtimeshare for example which means that not everyone is staying at their home resort.


----------

